

Gary Bernhardt: Useing You're Type's Good - madeofpalk
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/useing-youre-types-good

======
madeofpalk
And if you havent already, check out the rest of his talks
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks)

